# please help me identify is dove tag



## lynnebeth (Oct 4, 2010)

can you help me please... we have, what we think is a fan tailed dove, which has made its home in our back garden. we managed to capture it and the leg tag has the identification mark-Kenedy Kyme 5268 LNLN 4
the bird is lovely and seems very tame, if we can find out who it belongs to it would be great to return it otherwise we would be very happy to keep it, we just want to try and find it's owner first.

thankyou very much, any help would be greatly appreciated.

you can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Your location may help??? Fan tails do not travel very far.
The U K covers lots of ground.


----------



## lynnebeth (Oct 4, 2010)

we are in Sheffield, south sheffield, if that helps any, we just want to find out how to trace the number on the leg band as all the internet keeps coming back with is doves in america and parrots...which isn't very helpful

thanks


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

This may be a dumb question but did you try looking up Kenedy Kyme in the phone book (tele.).
Kurps


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Looks like a personalized ID tag. Only way I think you may find the owner could be if you see a 'lost' ad in a local newspaper.

John


----------



## lynnebeth (Oct 4, 2010)

thanks for your help everybody.. much appreciated. 
looks like we may have a new member of the family lol

and yes we did try phone book but no luck kurps, thanks anyway

lynne


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Wishing you all the best with your new addition, Lynnebeth!!

Your bird sounds like a beauty! Any chances of posting a picture??

Please keep us updated and how he/she does and what you name your baby...

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles


----------

